# B6 Audi 1.8T, Hesitation, Detonation Issues



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

My DD has, for the last 20k miles, been hesitating / surging across the rpm range but with audible detonation/pinging from 3k rpms on up. It feels somewhat like I am lightly lifting of the throttle and then back on. 
When lightly accelerating in 1st or 2nd using no more than 20% throttle input, from idle on up to about 4k rpm, the car cyclically surges back and forth ever so slightly; this motion will continue if revs are held in these gears, around 2k-3k. (surging is far less noticeable in higher gears) 
Anytime the throttle is applied more than 30% from idle up to 3k-4k rpms this surging is far more erratic, even more so at WOT. 
The warmer temps have made this problem worse / more noticeable and annoying. 
Sometimes the car will pull great, mostly when colder for one or two shifts, but then revert back the next time. Idle and cruise in 5th gear is smooth. The car is bone stock except for suspension, manual trans. 
The following have been changed in the past 10k miles, with no effect on this problem: 
- Ign coils 
- Injectors 
- Coolant sensor 
- Front and rear O2 
- MAP 
- Both Knock sensors 
- Various hardlines, vaccum, pcv, checkvalves 
- Cleaned TB 
- 710 DV 
- N75 
- Wastegate control 
- Timing belt etc 
- Plugs 
- Copper NGK 
- Copper NGK 1 step colder 
- NGK Iridium 
- NGK Iridium 1 step colder 
- Bosch Tri electrode 1 step colder (Current) 

She is pulling 6 to 9 degrees at the moment, see logs. ( Marker 1-2 was a 2nd gear pull, 5-6 is 1st through 3rd gear) 

I have had some scans which have shown cat efficiency problems, but I have attributed those the pinging etc. The last scan showed a bad secondary O2. The data logs were done with a brand new rear O2 

Any advice would be appreciated, thanks. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AjBTgLktXiiFdExMS0lHaTEtZ2xXN0tlYjViMzF3MHc#gid=1 

Monday,28,May,2012,20:17:16:63223 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2 
Data version: 20120126 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 8E0 909 518 AF HW: 8E0 909 018 A 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0001 
Software Coding: 0016701 
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728 1018 854933 
VCID: 74EDABEC14A00E3 
3 Faults Found: 

16523 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0139 - 004 - Response too Slow - Intermittent 
17522 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor; B1 S2 
P1114 - 008 - Internal Resistance too High - Intermittent 
16712 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61) 
P0328 - 001 - Signal too High - Intermittent 

Readiness: 0000 0000 




Scan from 20k miles ago 

Wednesday,31,August,2011,17:22:10:63223 
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 
Data version: 20110418 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl 
Control Module Part Number: 8E0 909 518 AF HW: 8E0 909 018 A 
Component and/or Version: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0001 
Software Coding: 0016701 
Work Shop Code: WSC 65728 1018 854933 
VCID: 74EDABEC6E2B 
2 Faults Found: 

16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold 
P0420 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON 
16712 - Knock Sensor 1 (G61): Signal too High 
P0328 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent 

Readiness: 0000 0000


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

....added some more details.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You need to post a new current auto-scan of at least 11.3


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Jack, i won't be able to that until tonight. 
May i ask why? Will a scan with 11.3 reveal any new pertinent information that 11.2 did not... 
Respectfully, 
Paul


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

First your scan is incomplete. 

Two it is not the latest version. 

There may be conflicts with other modules in certain circumstances and it helps us help you. 

If you knew what you were doing, you wouldn't be here. 
Please don't take it upon yourself to edit information we use to help you. Except VIN or IMMO ID, this we understand for identity purposes. 
Please dont post links and display text in the forum for logs, because I don't click links. 
Also, please post readiness scripts or tests. 
It would be helpful. 
Post the part # of the plugs you used. 
Fuel type? 
Tuning? 
MAF part # and brand OEM vs AFT? 

Please advise because CF like this is bad, especially if you hear it.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Yes, I am not a paid professional when it comes to diagnosing the 1.8T, but this is not my first dance either......I am looking for others' opinions on this not a debate on my opinions of the root cause. 

As I said in my original post, the car is bone stock except for suspension and always has been. 

The MAF came with the car from the factory. I have cleaned it several times with CRC MAF cleaner and run the car with the MAF disconnected, no effect on this problem. 

The air filter is and always has been a paper style....replaced 4 weeks ago. 

Fuel is always 93 octane from either my local Shell or Hess station (For at least the last 5 years), which we use to also fill up my wife's Camaro SS and my Porsche....never any issues on those cars, which are octane sensitive. 

Plugs 
BKR6E 
BKR7E 
PRF6Q 
PRF7B 
F6DTC 
Visually they are all the same, ever so slight tan on the ceramic and light grey on the electrodes, which is ideal really. Any momentary lean/hot/pinging is likely masked due to the fact that i cruse at about 70 MPH to work and back each day. 

Coils 
06A905115D 

Jack, 
How would you like me to post the data logs? I understand your hesitation about clicking links...In the past folks like Dana had encouraged the use of Google Spreadsheets to share data logs etc, hence my posting of said link...... 

I will get a full scan when time permits, hopefully in the next few days. 


Thanks, 

Paul 




[email protected] Parts said:


> First your scan is incomplete.
> 
> Two it is not the latest version.
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Understood..... 

I see an effort here. 

Please also check the fuel PSI and volume of fuel flow. Please don't forget the regulator and does it mask CF when disconnected because it should by going slightly rich. 

The test you have done for the MAF is insufficient. 

Please consider swapping or replacement if its original. 

Change the OXS sensors ASAP before they wipe out a driver and fuse them for the heater circuit. 

Coil pack is latest version but is still a POS. 

Consider ground enhancements for each coil back to teh battery x2 per coil and using part # 06B-905-115E Hitachi version.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Fuel pressure last checked about 2 months ago, all within spec. Have not checked flow. 
Replaced fuel filter just after....this is a return-less fuel system, regulator is in the FF. 
Rear Ox was replaced yesterday and the one it replaced was the original from factory. The front was new 10K ago and is a bosch direct replacement wide-band. 

I guess a new MAF is in order. 

Will work on the rest.....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Or fuel pump or filter again due to bad internal regulator. 

There were many issues. 

I would say the MAF is a good start. 

Also see what requested boost is vs actual in a log during CF issue to determine WG function proper.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Fuel pump is possible, but pressures were good, with both fuel filters. 
If you dare look at my data log link you will see MAF, Boost, timing pull etc. 
The boost looks close, no major lag or any spikes. The MAF g/s maxed out at about 147 in 2nd and 3rd. Based on the 80% rule it should be about 135 or higher. 
The Lambda % did flip-flop around between -4 and +5, on average.....that doesn't seem all that bad. 

I am looking for a logical approach to fixing this problem, I am not looking to just change all the suspect parts out. 
Please look at my data log and let me know what you think... 


Radio was changed out for an aftermarket about 3 months ago.... 

Tuesday,29,May,2012,18:31:23:63223 
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 
Data version: 20120401 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 


Chassis Type: 8E - Audi A4 B6/B7 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 11 15 16 17 18 36 37 45 46 55 56 57 65 67 
69 75 76 77 

VIN Mileage: 240000km/149129miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06B-909-518-AMB.lbl 
Part No SW: 8E0 909 518 AF HW: 8E0 909 018 A 
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0001 
Coding: 0016701 
Shop #: WSC 65728 1018 854933 
VCID: 74EDABEC14A00E9 

1 Fault Found: 
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1 
P0420 - 002 - Efficiency Below Threshold - Intermittent 
Readiness: 0000 1000 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 8E0-614-517.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 614 517 H 
Component: ABS/ESP allrad 2328 
Coding: 04275 
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 2D5B7E88E70A1F1 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 8E0-820-043.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 820 043 L 
Component: A4 Klimaautomat 1116 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 2A517594D6E4089 

1 Fault Found: 
01810 - Actuating Motor for Temperature Flap; Right (V159) 
41-10 - Blocked or No Voltage - Intermittent 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 8E0-907-279-8E2.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 907 279 E 
Component: int. Lastmodul USA 0305 
Coding: 00003 
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 346D6BEC04204E9 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 8E0-959-655-84.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 959 655 C 
Component: Airbag 8.4EP 2000 
Coding: 0010607 
Shop #: WSC 06435 000 00000 
VCID: 37775CE04556A51 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 8E0-953-549.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 953 549 N 
Component: Lenksáulenmodul 0308 
Coding: 00042 
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 3E7949C43A6C949 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 8E0-920-9xx-8E2.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 920 950 L 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRS. RB4 D36 
Coding: 03200 
Shop #: WSC 00001 
VCID: 32616DF4FE34409 
WAUVC68E13A305132 AUZ6Z0B0333036 

2 Faults Found: 
01176 - Key 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent 
01304 - Radio 
49-00 - No Communications 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 8E0-959-433-MAX.lbl 
Part No: 8E0 959 433 BB 
Component: Komfortgerát T7B 1311 
Coding: 12140 
Shop #: WSC 06435 
VCID: 72E1ADF43EB4009 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 8E1959801 
Component: Tõrsteuer.FS BRM 0002 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 8E1959802E 
Component: Tõrsteuer.BF BRM 0002 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 8E0959801A 
Component: Tõrsteuer.HL BRM 0003 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 8E0959802A 
Component: Tõrsteuer.HR BRM 0002 

4 Faults Found: 
00962 - Alarm via. Tilt Sensor 
35-00 - - 
01572 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Passenger Side 
35-00 - - 
01573 - Alarm triggered by Door Contact Switch; Left Rear 
35-00 - - 
01333 - Door Control Module; Rear Left (J388) 
80-10 - Single-Wire Operation - Intermittent 

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

....Also I have had my Vag-Com cable, purchased from Ross-Tech, since 2005.


----------



## mike321 (May 29, 2012)

Exhaust could be blocked due to a broken down converter. 

What are your live data readings for the o2 sensors telling you?


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

mike321 said:


> Exhaust could be blocked due to a broken down converter.
> 
> What are your live data readings for the o2 sensors telling you?


 Which blocks are you referring to, adaptation? Did you look at my data log link from the first post? 

What is your theory on why a clogged cat would cause hesitation and pinging?


----------



## mike321 (May 29, 2012)

The measuring blocks,there you can see if your o2 sensors are working properly, 

A block cat will prevent your engine from releasing the burned exhaust fumes,thus,causing a major loss in power.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

mike321 said:


> The measuring blocks,there you can see if your o2 sensors are working properly,
> 
> A block cat will prevent your engine from releasing the burned exhaust fumes,thus,causing a major loss in power.


 Yes, the measuring blocks, and readiness codes, show that they are functioning. There is a code stating cat inefficiency though...... often misfires / pinging can set this code. 
I don't have power loss, sometimes she pulls very very well all the way thought the rev range, it is random hesitation and surging. If it was clogged I would expect it to be glowing after use and a definite loss of power up high in the RPM's 
I will add the cat to my list of things to inspect/replace. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree the cat could be suspect as a result due to being damaged in random condition way of being collapsed or broken physically causing the sporadic behavior. 

This I consider an effect of a MAF or false air leak maybe even through combi circuit yet to be verified. 

No I'm not looking or daring to click on links here.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Jack, you have yet to answer my question......how should i go about getting these data logs to you? 

Do you suggest running an adaptaion in block 074 for the combi verification?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Post them here in TXT. 

They should be for everyone to see.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Not having any luck getting this to format no matter what method I use.  
Any tricks to getting column format to stick in this forum?.....though you will be able to copy and paste as text in Excel. 


2nd gear log 
Engine Speed - (G28)	Lambda Control - Bank 1	Mass Air Flow - (G70)	Intake Air - Temperature (G42)	Timing Retardation - Cylinder 1	Timing Retardation - Cylinder 2	Timing Retardation - Cylinder 3	Timing Retardation - Cylinder 4	Lambda Control - Bank 1 (actual)	Lambda Control - Bank 1 (specified)	Boost Pressure - (specified)	Boost Pressure - (actual) 
/min % g/s	°C	°KW	°KW	°KW	°KW	actual	specified specified mbar	actual mbar 
2000	-2.3	23.83	48	0	0	0	0	1.016	1	1710	1070 
2120	1.6	35.42	48	0	0	0	0	0.977	1	1950	1160 
2240	0	38.83	46	0	0	0	0	0.969	0.953	1940	1260 
2360	-0.8	45.17	45	0	0	0	0	0.945	0.953	1920	1350 
2520	-0.8	52.61	45	0	0	0	0	0.93	0.945	1880	1470 
2680	-2.3	62.28	45	0	0	0	0	0.945	0.945	1850	1630 
2880	-3.1	78.25	45	0	0	0	3	0.961	0.938	1850	1830 
3080	-1.6	94.72	44	0	0	0	3	0.938	0.938	1870	1990 
3280	-1.6	102.69	44	0	0	0	3	0.938	0.938	1870	2060 
3520	-1.6	101.25	43	0	0	0	3	0.93	0.93	1860	1910 
3720	-2.3	100.47	43	0	0	0	3	0.922	0.93	1860	1870 
3920	-3.1	106.89	43	0	0	0	3	0.945	0.93	1850	1860 
4120	-0.8	111.33	43	0	0	0	3	0.938	0.922	1850	1840 
4320	0	116.19	43	0	0	0	3	0.922	0.922	1850	1820 
4520	0	122.03	43	3	3	0	2.3	0.93	0.922	1860	1840 
4720	0	129.31	44	3	5.3	3	5.3	0.914	0.922	1860	1830 
4920	-0.8	135.89	45	6	5.3	6	7.5	0.922	0.914	1860	1810 
5120	0	139.89	45	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.883	0.844	1830	1810 
5320	1.6	145.25	45	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.789	0.797	1810	1740 
5480	1.6	145.58	46	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.743	0.758	1810	1710 
5680	1.6	144.56	48	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.743	0.743	1790	1690 
5800	0.8	148.39	48	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.735	0.735	1780	1670 
5960	0.8	147.42	50	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.735	0.727	1760	1630 
6120	0.8	146.22	51	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.735	0.719	1750	1630 
6240	0.8	147.64	51	6	5.3	9	7.5	0.727	0.774	990	1600 
6080	0	8.89	52	0	0	0	0	0.805	0.945	990	1190 
5760	0	15.22	51	0	0	0	0	0.914	0.961	990	1110 
5280	-3.1	14.56	51	0	0	0	0	1	0.961	990	1070 
4000	0	9.89	51	0	0	0	0	1.991	1.047	990	1050 
4040	0	10.39	51	0	0	0	0	1.991	1.047	990	1040 
4000	0	10.58	51	0	0	0	0	1.991	1.047	980	1030 
3960	0	10.56	51	0	0	0	0	1.991	1.047	980	1030 
3880	0	10.53	51	0	0	0	0	1.991	1.047	980	1030 

1st thru 3rd log 


760	-6.3	8.28	54	0	0	0	3.8	0.992	1	1080	990 
1080	0	13.17	54	0	0	0	3.8	0.938	1	1410	980 
1680	0	24.58	54	0	0	0	1.5	0.969	1	1810	1010 
2000	0	30.44	54	0	0	0	0	0.984	0.938	1920	1090 
2400	0	39.61	53	0	0	0	0	0.938	0.938	1900	1200 
2400	0	41.72	53	0	0	0	0	0.922	0.938	1890	1300 
2120	-0.8	38.47	52	0	0	0	0	0.953	0.93	1690	1350 
2240	-0.8	43.89	51	0	0	0	0	0.945	0.922	1860	1410 
2520	-0.8	51.53	51	1.5	1.5	1.5	0	0.93	0.922	1790	1530 
2920	-1.6	72.89	51	0.8	3	0	4.5	0.93	0.922	1790	1770 
3360	-1.6	94.89	51	0.8	3	0	3.8	0.906	0.922	1820	1830 
3880	-3.1	104	51	6	6	5.3	7.5	0.93	0.922	1820	1840 
4320	-2.3	113.53	51	6	6	5.3	7.5	0.938	0.914	1820	1780 
4840	0	127.94	51	5.3	6	5.3	6.8	0.914	0.914	1810	1730 
5400	-0.8	138.14	51	5.3	5.3	5.3	6.8	0.914	0.899	1770	1660 
5840	0	142.86	51	5.3	5.3	4.5	6.8	0.883	0.852	1660	1590 
6240	0.8	99.39	51	0	0	4.5	6	0.727	0.805	990	1520 
6120	0	7.86	52	0	0	0	0	0.875	0.938	1620	1000 
5880	0	107.89	51	3.8	3.8	3	4.5	0.891	0.906	1820	1560 
4080	0	113.78	51	3	3	3	6	0.906	0.867	1840	1920 
4120	1.6	111.61	53	3	3	3	6	0.821	0.828	1830	1880 
4400	0	113.81	53	3	3	2.3	6	0.797	0.797	1820	1800 
4560	-0.8	117.06	54	3	3	2.3	6	0.789	0.789	1820	1770 
4760	-0.8	122.89	54	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.789	0.782	1820	1800 
4960	-0.8	131.03	55	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.782	0.774	1810	1810 
5160	-0.8	137.78	56	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.774	0.766	1790	1800 
5360	-0.8	141.06	57	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.75	1770	1750 
5520	-0.8	143.36	57	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.743	1760	1710 
5640	-0.8	143.58	58	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.743	1760	1680 
5800	-0.8	143.36	59	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.743	1750	1650 
5960	-0.8	144.78	60	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.743	1720	1640 
6120	-0.8	145.47	61	2.3	3	2.3	6	0.735	0.766	990	1670 
6080	0	6	61	0	0	0	0	0.735	0.891	1660	1100 
5160	0	106.31	60	0	0	0	3	0.867	0.914	1780	1620 
4240	0	101.42	61	3	3	0	2.3	0.899	0.883	1810	1860 
4280	0	112.56	62	3	3	3	4.5	0.875	0.844	1810	1890 
4360	0.8	113.86	63	3	3	3	4.5	0.821	0.828	1810	1820 
4480	-0.8	110.31	63	3	3	3	4.5	0.821	0.813	1810	1770 
4560	-0.8	110.75	63	3	3	3	4.5	0.828	0.813	1800	1800 
4640	0.8	113.83	63	3	3	3	4.5	0.813	0.805	1810	1800 
4720	0.8	120.36	63	3	3	3	4.5	0.797	0.797	1810	1830 
4800	0	122.89	64	3	3	3	4.5	0.782	0.789	1800	1790 
4880	0	127.03	64	3	3	3	4.5	0.782	0.782	1810	1790 
5000	0	129.39	66	3	3	3	4.5	0.774	0.774	1800	1770 
5080	0	131.47	66	3	3	3	4.5	0.774	0.774	1790	1800 
5200	0	134.36	66	3	3	3	4.5	0.766	0.758	1780	1770 
5240	0	137.58	66	3	3	3	4.5	0.743	0.75	1770	1770 
5320	0	135.31	66	3	3	3	4.5	0.743	0.75	1760	1760 
5400	0	140.86	67	3	3	3	3.8	0.743	0.75	1760	1760 
5480	0	143.78	67	3	3	3	3.8	0.735	0.743	1750	1750 
5560	0	143.14	67	3	3	3	3.8	0.735	0.743	1740	1720 
5640	0	144.17	67	3	3	3	3	0.735	0.743	1740	1720 
5720	0	140.78	68	3	3	3	3	0.735	0.743	1730	1720 
5800	0	143.58	68	2.3	2.3	3	3	0.735	0.743	1730	1690 
5880	0	145.75	68	2.3	2.3	3	3	0.735	0.743	1730	1690 
5920	0	144.56	69	2.3	2.3	2.3	2.3	0.735	0.743	1720	1670 
6000	0	145.03	69	1.5	1.5	2.3	2.3	0.727	0.743	1710	1650 
6040	0	147.19	69	1.5	1.5	2.3	2.3	0.735	0.743	980	1640 
6080	0	86.92	69	0	0	0	0	0.727	0.836	980	1380 
5880	0	12.14	68	0	0	0	0	0.836	0.961	980	1150 
5600	-3.9	15.06	66	0	0	0	0	0.945	0.961	980	1090 
5200	-3.9	12.89	66	0	0	0	0	1	0.969	980	1070 
3840	1.6	9.81	64	0	0	0	0	0.961	0.969	980	1050 
3680	-0.8	9.81	64	0	0	0	0	0.977	0.969	980	1040 
3600	0.8	9.25	63	0	0	0	0	0.969	0.969	980	1030 
3480	2.3	8.94	63	0	0	0	0	1	0.969	980	1020 
3280	5.5	8.67	63	0	0	0	0	0.977	0.969	980	1020


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I don't know sure looks like its not stock with request in first log above 1800Mbar. 

This car also requires a firmware update, just realized.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

The AMB Audi 170hp engine has a K03s and has a stock boost pressure of. 8 Bar.....it is stock, as the 1800mBar indicates. 
What do you think about the rest of the data? 
What will a firmware update do for me? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No sir you requested 1950 

2120 1.6 35.42 48 0 0 0 0 0.977 1 1950 1160 
2240 0 38.83 46 0 0 0 0 0.969 0.953 1940 1260 


I think I'm done here.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

[email protected] Parts said:


> No sir you requested 1950
> 
> 2120 1.6 35.42 48 0 0 0 0 0.977 1 1950 1160
> 2240 0 38.83 46 0 0 0 0 0.969 0.953 1940 1260
> ...


 Why would the system request 13.7 psi at that RPM, but only ask for


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

....What will a firmware update do for me?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Actually, I know exactly what it is.  

Those are not logs being off on the request end. 

Now I'm gonna get vague. 

A firmware update will update the software flash with the current required data. 

Inconsistent.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

Vauge, that is an understatement .... I think i am going to need a translator for that one!  

What else do you think? 



[email protected] Parts said:


> Actually, I know exactly what it is.
> 
> Those are not logs being off on the request end.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

Have you changed the fuel pressure regulator? They're cheap enough to try, that's almost what it feels like to me.


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

As i mentioned above the fuel filter has been changed; pr is in the ff on these returnless systems. Also the fuel trims indicate fuel is sufficient. 
Thanks for your input. 



blazerpounds said:


> Have you changed the fuel pressure regulator? They're cheap enough to try, that's almost what it feels like to me.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Boost request at 1950 vs actual of 1160 LOL your killing me. 

Your tuned with something you dope, cause you would get a code for more than 200 MBAR deviation. 

You have much more then that. 

Now everyone, vogue instead.  You'd better strike a new pose! Make that car move to the music. 
VCDS diagnostics thats what its for. ya ya ya! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjOLh2s-o3M


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

......Yeah yeah yeah, its obviously a conspiracy :facepalm: 
Other tex'ers did warn me.....its my own fault. 
Thanks for all your "help"?......... 

Sorry don't know what that link is about, I don't click links on here...... 




[email protected] Parts said:


> Your tuned with something....


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

No conspiracy, now you sound like the warden in shaw-shank, just the facts based on your Lincoln log Ruth bar posted. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlKZujGZi0I 

Oh that last link was Madonna doing Vogue! 

Its not a two way street here.  

Go on! 
So explain the deviation?


----------



## PMMGTI (May 4, 1999)

:laugh: 
LOL, and you sound like the man who knew to little...... As i said, there is no tune, never has been....explain the other 2 dozen non-deviations. Your lack of logic flow and thought process is stunning. :facepalm: 
And hell yeah it's a two way street, this is mmerica boy! Go practice your people skills else where. 

Thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Nope ah ah. I have no people skills. Don't care! 

Explain why you get no deviation codes first then. 

You do need a firmware update. 

I bet the diverter or reversed vac/boost line, waste-gate or N75 something is lazy there for sure. 

I would still suspect a MAF and a cat as a result could also be playing boost issues, but it shouldn't be requesting this much boost I believe. 

Pre screen for air box clear? 

Maybe you just use cheap quality gas.


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

The logs you posted look pretty clean from what I can tell, as for the deviation of specified versus actual boost pressure, as soon as you go from cruising to full throttle, the ECM wants to see full boost as quick as possible, but turbo lag is present even in a stock vehicle, so it won't happen instantaneously. 

2000 -2.3 23.83 48 0 0 0 0 1.016 1 1710 1070


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Master Nova 

He says its stock. 

Base max Mbar boost request shouldn't be above 1800 Mbar on a 170HP I believe.


----------

